# The Eagles



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Ok, The Eagles are a band I respect a lot, but I must say I'm still new to their music! Of course, I know and really like 'Hotel California', and I now own that LP, but I know that this band's discography is very extensive. Thoughts on the band, their best albums?


----------



## Lyricus (Dec 11, 2015)

Perhaps some of the die hard fans will disagree with me, but I say you only really need four albums. First, all of the early stuff is hit or miss, and fortunately all the hits were located on _Their Greatest Hits (1971-1975)_. Then, I'd get their next two albums: _Hotel California_ and _The Long Run_. Not every song on each album is great, but enough of them are that they're worth getting over the second greatest hits album, which leaves out a couple good tunes. Finally, although only a handful of the songs are new, they're good enough to justify the purchase of _Hell Freezes Over_.

If you're happy with these, then maybe look into getting _Long Road out of Eden_, but it wasn't something I was ever interested in.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Lyricus said:


> Perhaps some of the die hard fans will disagree with me, but I say you only really need four albums. First, all of the early stuff is hit or miss, and fortunately all the hits were located on _Their Greatest Hits (1971-1975)_. Then, I'd get their next two albums: _Hotel California_ and _The Long Run_. Not every song on each album is great, but enough of them are that they're worth getting over the second greatest hits album, which leaves out a couple good tunes. Finally, although only a handful of the songs are new, they're good enough to justify the purchase of _Hell Freezes Over_.
> 
> If you're happy with these, then maybe look into getting _Long Road out of Eden_, but it wasn't something I was ever interested in.


I tend to enjoy all rock bands with classical overtones, and the Eagles definitely have these. They're definitely excellent songwriters.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I prefer the early country-ish stuff when ex-Flying Burrito Brother Bernie Leadon was with the group - 'Desperado' was probably my favourite album but I don't listen to them much at all now. Despite the massive sales of the records which featured him I was never totally convinced that Joe Walsh was the right man for them artistically - his wild-card talents seemed to be too thinly spread by playing in an all-singing/all-playing/all-writing five-piece.


----------



## thewonders (Dec 12, 2015)

My fav Eagles albums are _Hotel California_ and _One Of These Nights_. _Hell Freezes Over_ is very good but it's more of a collection, with only 4 new songs. I was quite disappointed by _Long Road Out Of Eden_. _On The Border_ is a good album and that's the one that really turned things up for the Eagles, partly because they picked up guitarist Don Felder and producer Bill Szymczyk, but as elgars ghost mentions, that is the album where they started moving away from their country rock style. I do like the first two albums but I think they got better and better until they reached _Hotel California_ - it was all downhill after that.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I have to agree with elgars ghost: my favourite was Desperado and I liked the early country-ish music (mainly first 2 albums) the best. No offense intended, but Hotel California and One of these Nights make me barf: they were overplayed to the point of cruel and unusual torture.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Desperado and One of these nights are my favourite albums. Best songs for me are Desperado, Lyin' eyes, Tequila sunrise.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I bought my dad a couple of Eagles albums last year. I was surprised when he told me he really likes One Of These Nights. He's 80 years old, and he never bought any rock albums. I never really listened to their albums. Too much radio exposure to bother buying the records. But they were very good with the guitar harmonies and vocals. I really like Linda Ronstadt's version of Desperado. She's such a great singer!


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I like the Eagles but I only have one album, The Very Best Of The Eagles.


----------

